# Fishing Trip!



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

going to escort the one man canoe race "molokai Hoe" from molokai to oahu on sunday! fishing on the way there saturday, escorting back sunday am. wish us luck! it's a 37 or so mile solo race, we're a support boat for our solo paddler. the boat is 45 ft, and it's been changed to dual cummins diesels to straight shafts. yes, that's a hydrofoil that deploys hydraulically. it's an active stabilization system that's GPS controlled to control the ride. my cousin's one of the big shots at navatek, a research and development shipbuilder. the owner kinda has a hardon for speed, aluminum, carbon fiber and hydrofoils. and we get to use his toys! last year we took the BLB 70, it does 28 knots in 12 foot seas and 20 knot winds!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

damn what a life!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I know nothing what so ever about boats, even so, I know that one is cool as ****.







Chris


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

OK ... I'm officially very very jealous!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Man you are so lucky!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Where we camped and some of our catch


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Mmmmm tasty









Nice score man!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look'n sweet man!
Only if .....


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Camping spot


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

From the boat to the fishing, looks and sounds like goods times.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mahi and.... a snapper? You guys use live bait?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Knoll said:


> OK ... I'm officially very very jealous!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Mahi and.... a snapper? You guys use live bait?


Dead mackerel as bait on a dropper rig for the grey snapper. Trolling for mahi, caught some wahoo too.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Love mackerel as bait.. belly strips are deadly on a big bucktail. Gotta be the oilyness.


----------

